# buffalo wild wings next......



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just won the award on a new buffalo wild wings....

Any tips on dryfall? 

I have two guys who have done it...but I haven't myself......


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> I just won the award on a new buffalo wild wings....
> 
> Any tips on dryfall?
> 
> I have two guys who have done it...but I haven't myself......


 Have wing tips!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes it's just flat paint , that dries quickly.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Yes it's just flat paint , that dries quickly.


Sounds rather easy....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

what did you come in at?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Sounds rather easy....



Yep just poly on the floor aluminum foil on the sprinkler heads and go to town , yell at those sparkys when they add conduit AFTER your done ... Never fails.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

your on fire man, congrats


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Yep just poly on the floor aluminum foil on the sprinkler heads and go to town , yell at those sparkys when they add conduit AFTER your done ... Never fails.


Sounds good....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dryfall is the kind of work that is good to delegate to others.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Dryfall is the kind of work that is good to delegate to others.


I think I would really like it tho....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

//////////////////////


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

modernfinish said:


> Yep just poly on the floor aluminum foil on the sprinkler heads and go to town , yell at those sparkys when they add conduit AFTER your done ... Never fails.


 Never falls.:whistling2:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Dryfall is the kind of work that is good to delegate to others.
> My two guys are right in the middle of spraying 200 gallons while I'm at home looking at plans .Using s/w low voc flat and it is not to bad although the electricians are starting to whine. Nothing special ,just paint. Two guys two guns and pull the trigger's.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Just picked up a body central store....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you been making money on the ones you have completed so far? Commercial jobs that is?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> Have you been making money on the ones you have completed so far? Commercial jobs that is?


I'm rooting for him, seriously.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Just picked up a body central store....


how do you think you are winning these jobs, do they like your smile?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

wje said:


> Have you been making money on the ones you have completed so far? Commercial jobs that is?


Yea....pretty good money too....obviously good money means something diffrent to everyone tho


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> how do you think you are winning these jobs, do they like your smile?


Lowest bidder....I havent met any of these general contractors


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Lowest bidder....I havent met any of these general contractors


that would be worrisome. good luck


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Landing jobs right and left may mean it's time to reconsider your estimation methods. I'm not saying you don't know how to paint but I would be interested in seeing your books.

All painting contractors are equal, right? So the lowest price will produce equal to the highest price, right? 

NO.

But you have the right to enter a good, profitable contract and you also have the right to enter a bad, net loss contract. It's your choice.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Since painting is 80% labor . The only way you would be in the negative Is if you and your employees just suck. Truly if your losing money painting you got bigger problems. 

Happy to see Richmond getting jobs "left and right" glad someone is . How ya going to say "you need to reevaluate your bidding?" I wish nothing but the best for everyone here.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> Since painting is 80% labor . The only way you would be in the negative Is if you and your employees just suck. Truly if your losing money painting you got bigger problems.
> 
> Happy to see Richmond getting jobs "left and right" glad someone is . How ya going to say "you need to reevaluate your bidding?" I wish nothing but the best for everyone here.


If your quoting an hourly wage that barely covers your employees and you don't bid enough hours you lose money really fast


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Everything is going good...I'm happy with my commercial prices ....for now...

As for residential I struggle because I alter my pricing to fit every job..client and area..
From garages to mansions...I bid to win the job.....anything I can make 100 $ or more on.....I seldomly turn down jobs....

I have 12 guys right now so I do whatever I have to keep them going....sometimes it gets tight and that's where low profit jobs get stressful and become a waste of time...

Then we sub contract as some of you know...


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> If your quoting an hourly wage that barely covers your employees and you don't bid enough hours you lose money really fast


Man your a see the glass half empty kind of person. You are a downer my friend , you are assuming failure . Not really a go getter type I'm guessing .


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

modernfinish said:


> Man your a see the glass half empty kind of person. You are a downer my friend , you are assuming failure . Not really a go getter type I'm guessing .


I didn't see it that way. If you're not grounded in reality, and understand the downsides, you put yourself in a dangerous place.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Everything is going good...I'm happy with my commercial prices ....for now...
> 
> As for residential I struggle because I alter my pricing to fit every job..client and area..
> From garages to mansions...I bid to win the job.....anything I can make 100 $ or more on.....I seldomly turn down jobs....
> ...


sounds like a reoccurring nightmare from one job to the next. I don't envy what you envy. I also don't take jobs just to employ, which my employees are in agreement. the market you are tapping into is a penny business which means you need volume to make the pennies add up to dollars.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> sounds like a reoccurring nightmare from one job to the next. I don't envy what you envy. I also don't take jobs just to employ, which my employees are in agreement. the market you are tapping into is a penny business which means you need volume to make the pennies add up to dollars.


Yup. Most have us went through that phase and eventually learned from it. 

Landing jobs just to work gets old fast. The only benefit there is the creation of more exposure and getting you more experience, both of which have value. The key is to parlay those two things into better jobs that pay more, which eventually becomes more money with less work (hopefully). Then it's all about finding the sweet spot, which is different for everyone.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> sounds like a reoccurring nightmare from one job to the next. I don't envy what you envy. I also don't take jobs just to employ, which my employees are in agreement. the market you are tapping into is a penny business which means you need volume to make the pennies add up to dollars.


Its a very diffrent and confusing market...that most guys on here don't understantand...we have millionaires and cracks heads blocks away from one another....its always different. ...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Its a very diffrent and confusing market...that most guys on here don't understantand...we have millionaires and cracks heads blocks away from one another....its always different. ...


Richmond - Ever consider relocating to a place with a better market? I know that is easier said than done but others here have done so with good results. Seems a shame to have your ambition and drive so impacted by the type of market area you are dealing with.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I watched the last cat I ran work for make out like a bandit. I was there I made lots of loot right there with him . I was estimator ,project manager and superintendent . He paid for 2 nice homes in the 6 year run we had bought me a truck and got him trophy trucks and everything else . I made out as much as an hourly employee could ever do. It ended with the recesion due to banks not lending for projects.I don't get the negativity here. If you are in a mind frame of losing before you starting the why do you do it? 

If you bid the job for the labor it takes materials and overhead , that's the price you bid nothing less . Made money on every job I've ever done .once in a while something goes wrong but you roll with it.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RH said:


> Richmond - Ever consider relocating to a place with a better market? I know that is easier said than done but others here have done so with good results. Seems a shame to have your ambition and drive so impacted by the type of market area you are dealing with.


I've thought about it.....but I'm actually right in the middle of a good area..I can go an hour in any direction and its way better...just my immediate 20 miles around me sucks....

Plus this much more than painting or money.....

I'm creating a brand..a name..a legacy..and I want to be reconized that..."he did it"
If I leave people won't know me or care...

Also I want it to be a generational kinda thing for my kids....


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> Man your a see the glass half empty kind of person. You are a downer my friend , you are assuming failure . Not really a go getter type I'm guessing .


I'm all for richmonds ambition and drive. I don't see the cup half empty I see if I pay someone 18 -20 and I am only charging 25$ an hr. after Wcb and employers expenses your not making much. Especially if you go over budget. I am not saying that's how Richmond bills but I don't or won't operate under all the stress and pressure for only what I could make working for someone else. Maybe if I really need any money but not for long. 

I want to make the money I need to make Monday-Friday. If I have to work extra to get things done so be it but it will be because the job needs to get finished not because I have to in order to pay my bills.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I have 12 guys right now so I do whatever I have to keep them going....


That's got to be a hefty workers comp bill. Yikes!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> That's got to be a hefty workers comp bill. Yikes!


 workers comp? wassat?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> That's got to be a hefty workers comp bill. Yikes!


 
say what??????:laughing:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Funny guys.....lol...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That is good for you then man. I assume your guys must work like maniacs if your market is anything like mine. 

Open Tenders we are usually undercut by 60% by the winning bidder. I feel I pay my painters competetive or better wages, and when I price larger jobs, I try to cut cost's as much as possible but It gets to a point where if you price it too tight, you can risk losing everything.. 

Just don't spread yourself too thin.. too many commercial jobs lined up, the material, your bills, payroll for 12 guys, you can fall behind fast, and sometimes waiting 90 days for a check to come through can be pretty tough.


If you are doing well on these jobs, good for you.. keep at it.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

wje said:


> That is good for you then man. I assume your guys must work like maniacs if your market is anything like mine.
> 
> Open Tenders we are usually undercut by 60% by the winning bidder. I feel I pay my painters competetive or better wages, and when I price larger jobs, I try to cut cost's as much as possible but It gets to a point where if you price it too tight, you can risk losing everything..
> 
> ...


Definitely gets tight.....but its worth it in the end....

Typically we have 7-9 guy s and work crazy long hours....that's where the extra few guys come from but were still backed up pretty good


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Being from Buffalo I consider myself a wing snob, preferring a nice hot traditional wing sauce, but man o man, that Thai Curry is mouth watering.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I like your website richmound! I also like how you ask how to spray dryfall but have 3 men on lifts spraying it on your website too.:lol::lol:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

optimal said:


> I like your website richmound! I also like how you ask how to spray dryfall but have 3 men on lifts spraying it on your website too.:lol::lol:


like i said ive never done it personally... i was asking for tips or tricks out of the ordinary.........and im not going to debate what a website is for either..........thanks though.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

optimal said:


> I like your website richmound! I also like how you ask how to spray dryfall but have 3 men on lifts spraying it on your website too.:lol::lol:


ok had to check it out, those guys aren't wearing richmond dress wear. are those your employees in your pics rich?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Are they Canadian pics, perchance....?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

he's gonna get tweeted about to the whole world.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

This means War! Apologies to Mudbone...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

you guys are awesome...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> you guys are awesome...


 
I take it, that's an affirmative?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dryfall...8' from source becomes a dry aerosol...tacky yet easily swept from 18' above the floor.
Sticks in uneven clumps to the solid rubber tread of scissor lifts...creating a scary ride along a run of angle iron against decking.
Bumpeh.
My 2000 Home Depot thread pics are of both alkyd and WB dryfall.


I would ball up the overspray, and make little snowmen on the rail of my JLG.

16 hour shifts require a "buddy".


Right?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Well..we finish the ceiling at buffalo wild wings today...my two guys put up just under 55 gallons of dry fall in about 12 man hours.... is that good? They have some touch up...but nothing big...had to do some crazy stuff above the duct work....which we will be doing the duct work tomorrow....and don't worry...no illegals on the job...still haven't found any....lol...evevrything went pretty good and I'm happy...the electricians even let us borrow there lifts for the weekend.....


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

When you're finished make sure you order the Big Daddy Jack Burger :thumbup:


----------



## taylor.bayly (Aug 11, 2013)

I've painted a BWW and the main problem we had was with the yellow and black stripes. We had to do them on a radius wall and bulkhead and the place wasn't conditioned and our frog tape peeled up the paint all over the place because of the humidity. They were already extremely time consuming so it was pretty frustrating. We were screwed over by frogtape several times So we've switched over to using 3m's green lettered safe release stuff which seems to work better but still isn't perfect. Still in search of that perfectly tight peeling masking tape. Also, the sparkys are especially bad with conduit after paint at BWW because they have about 100 tvs to install, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

taylor.bayly said:


> I've painted a BWW and the main problem we had was with the yellow and black stripes. We had to do them on a radius wall and bulkhead and the place wasn't conditioned and our frog tape peeled up the paint all over the place because of the humidity. They were already extremely time consuming so it was pretty frustrating. We were screwed over by frogtape several times So we've switched over to using 3m's green lettered safe release stuff which seems to work better but still isn't perfect. Still in search of that perfectly tight peeling masking tape. Also, the sparkys are especially bad with conduit after paint at BWW because they have about 100 tvs to install, just something to keep in mind.


were almost done and things have gone well... no wallpaper and minimal painting as for main walls.... they changed the design and are starting to remodel all the older ones now......im doing a new one now...and start a remodel in two weeks......its a lot easier than what they were doing before


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> were almost done and things have gone well... no wallpaper and minimal painting as for main walls.... they changed the design and are starting to remodel all the older ones now......im doing a new one now...and start a remodel in two weeks......its a lot easier than what they were doing before


Awesome :thumbup: After one or two remodels you will have a system and can start banging them out. Let me know when you come to the Pacific Northwest :thumbsup:


----------



## momule (Feb 5, 2010)

modernfinish said:


> Yes it's just flat paint , that dries quickly.


That is not really accurate.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

All done


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Time to buy the boys new pants... lol.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

what actually got painted?


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I was called to install the mural at a local BW's last month, GC was from KC, had a paint crew with him. They had done a few, had switched to latex paint on ceiling instead of the dryfall. Shut down the restaurant for a week and re did pretty much everything. I was surprised how well organized they were. GC was a decent guy, paid me promptly. He wasn't sure how many more they would do because of the short turn around, looked like it was wearing them out. On my end, it was a good gig, good $ for what I did.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Hog said:


> I was called to install the mural at a local BW's last month, GC was from KC, had a paint crew with him. They had done a few, had switched to latex paint on ceiling instead of the dryfall. Shut down the restaurant for a week and re did pretty much everything. I was surprised how well organized they were. GC was a decent guy, paid me promptly. He wasn't sure how many more they would do because of the short turn around, looked like it was wearing them out. On my end, it was a good gig, good $ for what I did.


I also did a remodel around here... really good fast paced project...we had guys there for 38 hours straight at one point....definitely something I would travel for....


----------

